# Muscle Growth



## Caelwyn (Aug 1, 2008)

does anyone know any muscle growth comics? besides the ones by icewolf (which are amazing by the way)


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 1, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I can name the "Enforced slavery" (I believe) comic by Chibichan (I believe). lol..

Dunno where you'd find his work exactly while FA is down.. but there is one.

Of course, this is NSFW, contains nudity, etc, etc..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

fchan has the final version of the part 1 of the comic.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

It doesn't have furry related growth though.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Details, details! It is retarded enough though, right?


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 2, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It doesn't have furry related growth though.



ORLY?

What about when the saiyans TF into those huge ape things? Thats like two fetishes in one, TF and muscle.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 2, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> ORLY?
> 
> What about when the saiyans TF into those huge ape things? Thats like two fetishes in one, TF and muscle.



A lot of comics to go through to see muscular, half-furry people :/


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

That sounds....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> A lot of comics to go through to see muscular, half-furry people :/



???

And lol when they became ape-ish they lack most of the stuff that makes them furry.

There isn't really a muscle-growth furry stuff out there save the ones within furry fandom realms.


----------



## Caelwyn (Aug 6, 2008)

can someone post the link to the first part of the enforced slavery cmic i can;t find it i can only find part 2


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 6, 2008)

Caelwyn said:


> can someone post the link to the first part of the enforced slavery cmic i can;t find it i can only find part 2



http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/chibichan/2/


----------



## Caelwyn (Aug 6, 2008)

it's not there  maybe its just my comp can you post individual page links? i tried the other username mentioned fchan, but it says username does not exist


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 7, 2008)

You can check Kyuuhari's FA gallery.


----------

